# G0402 and g0438



## genawaller (Jan 18, 2012)

Can we bill these two on the same day?


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jan 19, 2012)

No these can't be billed on the same day. If you bill G0402 after the first 12 months since they started Medicare they won't pay for it and if you bill G0438 within the first 12 months they won't pay for it. So if it is the first 12 months you can only bill G0402 and anything after that will need to be G0438 or G0439.


----------

